# just a lil something something



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

CHECK this out 56k warning 

lol my friend made this for me of my car. (the paint isn't done yet its still white, but during spring break imma be paiting the front bumper and hood that color) :cheers:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

http://veepers02.budlight.com/service/RetrieveCard?id=53A1BF1A-4634-11D8-B3D8-B3EE4054966E
Better version 
Project Dori!
From stock:








To Project Dori!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea thats more clear. talks slower, thats my buddy up there ^^ 
he will be helping with the paint.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea thats more clear. talks slower, thats my buddy up there ^^
> he will be helping with the paint.


Does anyone know what grit we need to sand bondo? And how long on average does it take for bondo to dry? 
Tila Nguyen?!
http://veepers02.budlight.com/service/RetrieveCard?id=16A4C132-455F-11D8-9E97-B3EE4054966E 
BABY! Definately NSFW!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

um...you dont know...start with 80 for rough shiet...then work your way up to like 1k(depends on what u need, and by this time your wet sanding.)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guess no one likes my thread... not even the whores are postin in it =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> guess no one likes my thread... not even the whores are postin in it =/


 ok ok ok.. i'll post...

just stop calling me a whore... (tear)

haha

lookin for a paint job eh?
why the decision to paint the ride?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> Does anyone know what grit we need to sand bondo? And how long on average does it take for bondo to dry?


send me a PM with any body work questions and i can answer them.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> why the decision to paint the ride?


looks gay in my opinion the front bumper looks gay on the 89-90 so i was looking for a 91+ but since i don't feel like buying on imma just paint the hood and front bumper Dori style  doesn't that look bad ass though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

funny clip


----------

